# I Heard Rumours



## MichaelKeen1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi I Have Been Using My Barnett Black Widow For A While Now With Target Practise Plastic Ammo. I Feel Now That I Am Now Ready To Use My Slingshot For Small Game Hunting But Have Witnessed Many Perfect Shots Placed By My Friends Onto Small Game And Yet Only Around 20% Of Those Shots Stun Or Kill The Animal. One Of These Friends Moved Away Recently And Continues Hunting At His New Location Mainly For Rabbits And Claims That By Using Airgun Pellets Instead Of Steel BBs He Is Killing All Of The Animals He Hits Now. I Did Not Think This Was Possible Can Anyone Give Me Any Advice For Example .177 Or .22 Or Does This Even Work Or Is My Friend Suffering From Verbal Diarrhoea Lol.
P.s Im New To The Forum So If There Is A Problem With My Post Then Please Tell Me.
Thanks.
Mk


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

unless your friend has air gun pellets are close t 1/2 inch in size I would say he is more than likely blowing smoke up your back side. I don't hunt but have shot .177 cal. with a slingshot and without seeing it I don't think I would believe it would kill a rabbet. Though I still don't want to say he's not being totally honest ether.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

sHOOT .40 cAL oR lARGER rOUNDBALL.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> sHOOT .40 cAL oR lARGER rOUNDBALL.


I think what our esteemed moderator is attempting to say is you need to adjust your text editor to "capitalize the first word on sentences" . I believe you'll find the editor in your 'control panel' or 'tools' or 'options' tab. I'm unsure of your operating system so that's as precise (or vague depending on everyone's 'net prowness) as I can be. But as far as the content of ZDP's post, I agree with his recommendation .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

How do you even GET a computer to capitalize the first letter of EVERY word?








(thinking maybe that's how a Scottish accent looks in print?)


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I would think you can put out an eye with a .177 or a BB with a slingshot. Spring loaded air rifels can sent out a .177 at a 1000 fps and some 1200 and this would be more merciful if you have to shoot small animals. I just dont do it. Not as long as Pop- Eyes has fried chicken. I will not risk damaging an animal so it can go off and suffer till it dies.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> How do you even GET a computer to capitalize the first letter of EVERY word?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye laddy, ewe may be on to sumptin. Once upon a time in a galaxy far far away, it happened to me. I fixed it in notepads word wrap editor...but that was NT4.0 or Win95. Pretty sure it can be adjusted from the control panel still.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

MichaelKeen1 said:


> Hi I Have Been Using My Barnett Black Widow For A While Now With Target Practise Plastic Ammo. I Feel Now That I Am Now Ready To Use My Slingshot For Small Game Hunting But Have Witnessed Many Perfect Shots Placed By My Friends Onto Small Game And Yet Only Around 20% Of Those Shots Stun Or Kill The Animal. One Of These Friends Moved Away Recently And Continues Hunting At His New Location Mainly For Rabbits And Claims That By Using Airgun Pellets Instead Of Steel BBs He Is Killing All Of The Animals He Hits Now. I Did Not Think This Was Possible Can Anyone Give Me Any Advice For Example .177 Or .22 Or Does This Even Work Or Is My Friend Suffering From Verbal Diarrhoea Lol.P.s Im New To The Forum So If There Is A Problem With My Post Then Please Tell Me.Thanks.Mk


1.77 pellets fired from an air rifle will kill rabbits pheasants etc depending on the rifle as I have hunted with them since I was fourteen I am now fifty but their is no way you kill with every shot,Is he saying he shoots them from a slingshot if so he is talking crap they are way too small and light to be fired from any slingshot and have any impact.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Hi I Have Been Using My Barnett Black Widow For A While Now With Target Practise Plastic Ammo. I Feel Now That I Am Now Ready To Use My Slingshot For Small Game Hunting But Have Witnessed Many Perfect Shots Placed By My Friends Onto Small Game And Yet Only Around 20% Of Those Shots Stun Or Kill The Animal. One Of These Friends Moved Away Recently And Continues Hunting At His New Location Mainly For Rabbits And Claims That By Using Airgun Pellets Instead Of Steel BBs He Is Killing All Of The Animals He Hits Now. I Did Not Think This Was Possible Can Anyone Give Me Any Advice For Example .177 Or .22 Or Does This Even Work Or Is My Friend Suffering From Verbal Diarrhoea Lol.P.s Im New To The Forum So If There Is A Problem With My Post Then Please Tell Me.Thanks.Mk


1.77 pellets fired from an air rifle will kill rabbits pheasants etc depending on the rifle as I have hunted with them since I was fourteen I am now fifty but their is no way you kill with every shot,Is he saying he shoots them from a slingshot if so he is talking crap they are way too small and light to be fired from any slingshot and have any impact.
[/quote]

Even with a high powered fire armed air rifle sometimes the pellet will pass right though the rabbit, i always take a dog to dispatch it, there is noway you could kill a rabbit with a slingshot and a pellet, the smallest steel ball i use on rabbits is 8mm, and then only close range, jeff


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Well,
I can vouche for .38 (.375 lead )balls, killing a rabbit, and a woodchuck.
I think the .22 and .177 is a hopeful dream.
IMHO
Tom


----------

